# Neue winterharte Seerosen



## Seerosenfarm (15. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin soeben zurück aus Bangkok und brenne förmlich darauf, Euch ein paar neue Seerosen zu zeigen. 
Ungelogen war ich mit einem unserer Lieferanten in der entlegendsten Ecke Nonthaburis, und wir haben die Produzenten echt verrückt gemacht

Also los gehts:
#1 Sribangpra- die gibt es wohl schon ein Weilchen, die Blätter sind irre gefleckt und die strahlenförmigen Blüten werden durchweg produziert.

#2 Daeng Ubol- übersetzt man das Thai bedeutet der Name nichts anderes als rote Seerose. Die Pflanzen sind relativ klein, haben aber eine mir sehr zusagende Blütenform.

#3 Und jetzt der Knaller! __ Wanvisa! Eine gesprenkelte, wohl winterharte Seerose. Ich habe Luftsprünge gemacht, als ich die entdeckt habe. Und abends, zurück in unserem Apartment, bin ich noch ein paar Mal um die Seerose rumgetanzt, sodass mein Freund mich schon für komplett verrückt erklärt hat!

Nun hoffen wir mal, dass die Pflanzen auch halten, was sie versprechen. Mehr Infos gibts dann später auf unserer Homepage.

LG,
Christian


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

Die Letzte ist ja mal der Hammer von der Farbe her....

Was sollen die den So Kosten??
Ab Wann kann man sie in Deutschland (Europa) Kaufen??


----------



## Seerosenfarm (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

na erstmal einpflanzen und schauen, dass sie gut anwachsen.
von sribangpra hab ich ca 10, daeng ubol 5 und __ wanvisa, ganz logisch, eine einzige! 

preislich hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht. billig waren sie nicht, aber mal sehen, wie gut sie sich vermehren lassen.


----------



## MadDog (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

Hallo Christian,
da kann ich Jens nur beipflichten. Die __ Wanvisa ist echt der Hammer.
Die würde sich auch gut in meinem Teich machen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## laolamia (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

hi!

na dann auf gute vermehrung... und im naechsten jahr sind wir die ersten kaeufer 

gruss lao


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

__ Merk mich mal für eine '__ Wanvisa' vor!  Die ist ja wirklich der Hammer! Was für Ausmaße erreicht die eigentlich?


----------



## Seerosenfarm (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

So, mal ein kleines Update, alle haben überlebt und Daeng Ubol hat sogar schonwieder Knospen! Der Hammer! Die gehen bestimmt noch diese Woche auf! __ Wanvisa wächst, aber keine Blüte soweit.

Ich bin gerade dabei zu lernen, wie man an tropischen Seerosen Tuber macht. Wer mitmachen will und helfen kann, immer ran. Ich bin für Anregungen immer offen;-)

Greetz,
Christian


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

Hi

Es genügt bei einer Seerose nicht, dass sie winterhart ist. Wenn man nicht in einer extrem sonnigen Gegend wohnt, wird die Pflanze zwar wachsen, aber ob sie auch Blüten bringt? Oft muss es auch lange genug warm sein, ehe die Blütenbildung einsetzt. Ich bin mehrmals solchen "Knallern" aufgesessen, die sich dann leider als Reinfall entpuppten. Aber ich wünsche Euch Glück!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

Hi Wolfgang,

so verallgemeinernd, wie du schreibst, ist das Unsinn.
Es gibt sehr wohl Seerosen, die im Halbschatten auch blühen.
Meine Tetragona hätte in der kurzen Hitzeperiode im Juli fast die Biege gemacht.
Jetzt, wo es kühler wird schickt sie eine Blüte nach der anderen hoch.

Recht hast du, wenns um __ gelbe Seerosen oder gar um __ tropische Seerosen geht.

Oder verwechselt du es gar mit den Haltungsbedingungen von __ Lotos ?


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

Hallo

Wenn du die Seerosen gerade aus Thailand hast...
Woher weißt du, ob sie winterhart sind?
Ich meine *winterhart* in unseren Breiten? 

Wobei wir letzten Winter die  kältester Nacht minus 26 ° hatten...

Gruß Ulla


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

Hi Eugen

Ich habe nicht bezweifelt, dass es Seerosen gibt, die auch mit geringen Temperaturen zurechtkommen. Aber die stammen nicht ausThailand. Und darauf habe ich mich in meiner Aussage bezogen. Thailand liegt komplett unterhalb des nördlichen Wendekreises, also in den Tropen. N. tetragona stammt aus Nordosteuropa bis Westsibirien nördlich bis zum Polarkreis, für sie ist Wärme nicht so wichtig, bzw. sogar schlecht, dafür möchte sie, dass es lange hell ist. Meine schlechtenErfahrungen habe ich mit Seerosen und Zuchtformen aus den südlichen USA gemacht u.a. mit N. mexicana. Obwohl es dort teils im Winter kälter als bei uns wird, können wir mit deren Sonnensommer nicht konkurrieren. Ich habe auch einige Mittelmeergewächse dauerhaft im Garten: sie halten es aus, aber Blüten oder gar reife Samen bringen sie i.a. nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Seerosenfarm (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neue winterharte Seerosen*

na sagen wir es mal so:

die seerosen sind "winterharte" sorten, weil es sorten sind die dem subgenus nymphaea angehören, und ein kriechendes rhizom haben. wie winterhart sie wirklich sind, das werden wir herausfinden, jedoch hat bei mir so gut wie noch nie eine winterharte sorte die grätsche gemacht. alles hat immer irgendwie überlebt. selbst __ joey tomocik und __ colorado im letzten winter bei 20cm wasserstand!



übrigens, was ich nochmal in aller förmlichkeit anmerken wollte: zu keiner zeit habe ich dieses thema als verkaufsveranstaltung erstellt, sondern aus reinem teilhabenlassen! ich finde es schade, dass entdeckungen, die man hier mit interessierten mitgliedern teilen möchte, gleichzeitig als ausschlachtung von marktpotenzial gesehen wird! soweit kann ich nichtmal denken, ich bin nämlich blond! ;-)


----------

